# Installing speakers 96 sentra



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

Aright I was wondering how the heck do I take the side panels off the side doors in a 1996 Sentra?? then how do I install the speakers?
I imagine they are going to be screws after I remove the side panels and should be easy but I dont know thats why I need help from the experts around here.

I got 4 new 6 1/2 eclipse speakers so hopefully they will be nice!


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

on the door you can see the different parts of it, just pull them!!!, i know you got to pull really hard and you may think that you are gonna brake that thing but that is the only way.

for the rear speaker, you will find the way to take them out from the trunk, that is the only way.

you are gonna get good audio for those new speaker but i would recommend you to get a a pair of 6x9 for the back, those will give you more BASS


----------

